# computer cannot start or boot



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

:no: My pc has not been starting or booting. It turns on for like one second then shuts back off! I bought a new power supply but that did not work!
Please help....this is my life we're talkin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to Tech Support Forums waxoe................ 

Would you be kind enough to list your computer make or a list of hardware....................Thank You.................


----------



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

yea thanks! anyhow.........I have a p3v 4x ASUS motherboard, PIII 733, and a 10g quantum fireball. this pc has been running good until lately, have not added anything new or nuffin. I love this forum too.....cherrio. :bandit:


----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

Try reseating all cables, cards, memory, power connections, etc.

BTW, welcome to the TSF! :wave:


----------



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

nah didn't work......bummer.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Try talking out the CPU and reseating it and also see if the fan on the CPU tries to spin up.


----------



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

tried that


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

What exactly happens when you turn it on?

It comes on for one second right?

Now when it shuts off do the fans keep running or does everything shutdown?


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Take a look at the fans....if the power supply is good (it is not impossible to get a defective P/S from the get go) you should have power supply fan spin...then does the CPU fan spin....


Please make sure you pull ALL cables and cards...now reseat ONLY the video card...and all cables to the hard drive (1) and CD rom (1)...(MAKE SURE THEY ARE SEATED --I speak from experince...damm thing dont work ohppps cables loose...found why my client CD roms werent working ...an hour after opeing the case...CHECK THE CABLES)...Now what happens...

If you get a reaction form the P/S but no where else...brace youself...might be the board thats the problem...(lucky for us there is no such thing as a major problem thats unsolvable):bandit: 

Good Luck


----------



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

ok.... I got a reply from the p/s and the PIII fan is turning for the second that the whole system is on but then everything just shutsdown and I can't turn it back on unless I unplug the AC cord and plug it back in. all cables are connected and I tried to just reseat the video card only. but it is still doing the same thing....


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I had this problem a few weeks ago on a new computer I built. After about a week it started shutting down about 2 to 3 seconds after I powered it up. The whole problem was the power switch on the front of the computer. I replaced the switch on the front and solved my problem. This may or maynot solve your problem but it wouldn't be a bad idea to check it. Drupy:smoking:


----------



## waxoe (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey that might be the trick but when this happened to you did you notice if the fans were spinning?


----------



## Essexbiker (Sep 7, 2004)

My PC won't start either! I was trying to fit/install a new USB2 + 1394 firewire card and everytime Windows XP started and found new hardware, my PC stopped responding everytime it got to searching for drivers......

I couldn't even use alt+ctrl+del to stop the process or restart my PC, so I had no option but to force it to shut down by pressing the Power button until it went off.

I then removed the USB2+firewire card from the PCI slot and tried to start my PC. But the power button is not working at all! 

Have I killed my PC completely? One member suggested pulling all the cables except ? (can't remember right now but I'll look back if necessary). I don't quite know what he meant by pulling all thr cables? What cables? Where? How? How do I pull the cable for my sound card? Or should I remove that from the PCI slot completely?

Another member suggested replacing the power switch. But how do I do that, if that is the problem? 

I'm so upset that I might have caused a serious problem with my PC, that I doubt if I'll be able to sleep until such time as I can get it fixed. And as I haven't the money to call out an engineer, I'm hoping that someone might guide me through whatever steps I need to take? PLEASE HELP?


----------



## rofls (Feb 5, 2009)

mine wont start aswell, i opened the case and for one second i see the cpu fan turn abit then it shuts down


----------



## Sindur (Apr 19, 2012)

rofls said:


> mine wont start aswell, i opened the case and for one second i see the cpu fan turn abit then it shuts down


I got the exsact same problem with my computer. When i turn it on its start for maybe 0.5 sec and the fans are moving abit, and then the computer shuts down. i tried my friends power supply but still the computer did the exsact same thing, so i think the problem is in the cpu or the motherboard.


----------



## Sindur (Apr 19, 2012)

anyone got an idea what i should do?


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good amount of starting problems here is mine. But mine did not shut down like these have are.
I did have one that did the same exact same thing as yours it would turn off after a second or it would almost boot up Windows and then shut down and then at it would boot up OK. I kept pressing the power button until the computer started. I ended getting a new computer.

Ok on the computer I am using now here's what happened.

My computer shutdown last night because the electric went off for a while. No storms were around. Anyway I put the omputer on this morning and saw the screen just flickering. So I shut the computer back off by pressing the power button on the front of the computer. I. It noticed the screen did not display the wording that usually shown up before Windows starts. So first I unplugged my USB external hard drive rebooted computer still the same. Then I unplugged the keyboard then there was wording on the screen. But it listed the bios and the fact the keyboard was faulty. Ok plugged in the keyboard and decide to unplug my second external hard drive from its power source and plug it back in. Just guessing things. Power up the computer still. I words on the screen but the Windows version choices showed up and the computer booted up Windows fine. Now the computer is working OK.

I also noticed before I had fixed the problem the 3inch floppy drive letter stayed on.

So the question is. Any idea why this would have happened?


----------

